# ATV / UTV Camping Sites



## HDDyna06 (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone have any recommendations for family camping that allows UTV trail riding in North Georgia or other areas? Not looking for mud bogging. Just nice trails and amenities.   Thanks


----------



## puddlehunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Not much, the mud bloggers ruined that for most, you used to be able to ride and explore on the WMA's but the gates are closed to most now


----------



## Rebel 6 (Sep 1, 2014)

And be aware that except in designated riding areas, it is illegal to ride any non-street legal motorized vehicle on USFS land.  Meaning, if it doesn't have a tag and insurance, you can't ride on Forest Service land.

That pretty much leaves you with ORV areas.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 1, 2014)

Check out Durhamtown
They have a website


----------



## OfcBanks (Sep 2, 2014)

Prentice Cooper in Chattanooga, Tennessee


----------



## Rebel 6 (Sep 2, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Check out Durhamtown
> They have a website



Great place to ride during daytime hours, but you would have to ask permission to haul your camping gear, via your offroad vehicle, to a wild campsite.  There are not-so-pleasant stories to be read about people who took off there for night rides.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 2, 2014)

Here ya go. Not in Georgia but, huge!
http://www.windrockpark.com/


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2014)

Rebel 6 said:


> Great place to ride during daytime hours, but you would have to ask permission to haul your camping gear, via your offroad vehicle, to a wild campsite.  There are not-so-pleasant stories to be read about people who took off there for night rides.



I don't read the op to be asking about night riding

Durham has dozens of family campsites


----------



## Rebel 6 (Sep 3, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I don't read the op to be asking about night riding
> 
> Durham has dozens of family campsites



I stand corrected.  I misunderstood it as meaning hauling camping gear in to a campsite on a ATV /UTV.  Now I see it was regarding just camping and riding.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 4, 2014)

Check Ft Mountain, my son tells me there is a mixed-use trail around the face of the mountain, not sure if that means ATV.


----------

